# pooping on gear



## kidchromosome (Sep 24, 2016)

what are your guy's poops like when on gear? I've never tried so i wouldn't know, i'm curious if it affects that. where do you stand on the smelly index from     1-10? how often did you go?  when you look down at the toilet was it sticking out of the water or what? does being on steroids even affect this aspect of life? genuinely curious.


----------



## DreamChaser (Sep 24, 2016)

................


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 24, 2016)

I cant erase what I just read and I dont know what to do.


----------



## Jada (Sep 24, 2016)

This is when I wish we had a dislike  button. Your post is retarded.


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 24, 2016)

seemed overly concerned about shit....and my guess is the anus too.  take your ghey stuff elsewhere.

Shit is normal, just like everything else.  Food and drink effects shit much more than gear.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 25, 2016)

It's meaner and more aggressive shitting..I walk up to the bowl like mantle used to walk to the plate..Ready to hit it out the park..Most of the time I let the bros in the chat box know when it's a good hardy dump..I feel it's important information to share ..Just as equally important as when my balls stink..Now shitting on gear is not like a natty shit.Your gonna find the shit comes out at a higher intensity and at an advanced rate.. I find I shit 3 to 4 times a day on gear.make sure to have all your toilet paper and wet wipes or what ever u guys use to clean your shit box Treat these products like u would clomid nolva and a ai.. Never start your shit cycle without them.. Thank u


----------



## stonetag (Sep 25, 2016)

^^^^lmao....x2


----------



## Seeker (Sep 25, 2016)

This thread is retarded


----------



## kidchromosome (Sep 25, 2016)

ahahaha. cheers for going with the joke and not calling me a retard


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 25, 2016)

I thought we banned fruity?


----------



## RichPopeye (Sep 25, 2016)

kidchromosome said:


> ahahaha. Cheers for going with the joke and not calling me a retard



retard
retard
retard


----------



## RISE (Sep 25, 2016)

What a shitty thread


----------



## automatondan (Sep 25, 2016)

True story: when my best friend got his first internship as a mechanical engineer, it was with a company that made marine and rv toilets.... So his job as the intern was to get supplies to "test" the toilets and potentially clog them.... So he would take the company cc and head to the grocery store where he would literally buy every banana they had as well as the biggest economy sized chamin ulta pack of tp they had.... The cashier said: "Ok, Ive gotta ask.......?" And w/o skipping a beat, my buddy replied: "Well, I really love bananas, but thy give me the shits."


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 25, 2016)

Smells like shit in here


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 25, 2016)

If big toilet clogging turds are what youre after try metamucil.


----------



## thqmas (Sep 25, 2016)

kidchromosome said:


> what are your guy's poops like when on gear?* I've never tried so i wouldn't know*, i'm curious if it affects that. where do you stand on the smelly index from     1-10? how often did you go?  when you look down at the toilet was it sticking out of the water or what? does being on steroids even affect this aspect of life? genuinely curious.



Dude, you must poop. Try it immediately, you're missing on allot.


----------



## mickems (Sep 25, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> It's meaner and more aggressive shitting..I walk up to the bowl like mantle used to walk to the plate..Ready to hit it out the park..Most of the time I let the bros in the chat box know when it's a good hardy dump..I feel it's important information to share ..Just as equally important as when my balls stink..Now shitting on gear is not like a natty shit.Your gonna find the shit comes out at a higher intensity and at an advanced rate.. I find I shit 3 to 4 times a day on gear.make sure to have all your toilet paper and wet wipes or what ever u guys use to clean your shit box Treat these products like u would clomid nolva and a ai.. Never start your shit cycle without them.. Thank u



if it's that bad, imagine what it's like to poop while on tren.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 26, 2016)

Love pooping on gear.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 26, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> It's meaner and more aggressive shitting..I walk up to the bowl like mantle used to walk to the plate..Ready to hit it out the park..Most of the time I let the bros in the chat box know when it's a good hardy dump..I feel it's important information to share ..Just as equally important as when my balls stink..Now shitting on gear is not like a natty shit.Your gonna find the shit comes out at a higher intensity and at an advanced rate.. I find I shit 3 to 4 times a day on gear.make sure to have all your toilet paper and wet wipes or what ever u guys use to clean your shit box Treat these products like u would clomid nolva and a ai.. Never start your shit cycle without them.. Thank u



This is a winner.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 26, 2016)

Epic post Bundy hahahaha!


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 26, 2016)

...I thought in 4 years I'd have pretty much seen all the Noobs questions.....well this is a new one I'll give him that.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 26, 2016)

Would the squatty potty count as popping on gear? 

It's amazing by the way.


----------



## bigdog (Sep 26, 2016)

I cant believe I read this entire post! some peoples minds are just fukked up lol


----------



## Bicepticon (Sep 30, 2016)

I poop less on Tren....
I eat more calories when I'm on Tren, too!
Hmmmm???


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 30, 2016)

My poops are way more hard and vascular,
They dont break, bend or fold when flushed so i have to use my dogs pooper scooper to extract them from the toilet bowl....


----------

